# Search and Rescue Insurance Options in Grand Canyon?



## Wyoeer (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello, I searched the threads and didn't see this discussed, so I hope I am not duplicate posting. What are the options for 'insurance' to cover search and rescue costs in the Grand Canyon. I know that some states have a SAR card or buying a fishing license will cover you. Does anyone know if Arizona has any of those options, or what is the best option for making sure you are covered. We are floating through the Grand. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Here is the one we used

https://secure.snfc.org/diversforms/


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

For medical emergencies in the Canyon, the Park will provide helicopter evacuation to the South Rim, and basic treatment at the clinic there. Insofar as I know, their past practice has been to not charge for that service. 

However, if a sick/injured party has to be transported to Flagstaff or elsewhere for advanced care, those costs will be charged to the patient. And if that transport is by helicopter, it will be a very large number...

The good news is that many standard health insurance policies cover the latter circumstance. But not everyone has a policy with that provision. So on trips I've organized where someone did not have that coverage, I've recommended they look at this company.

Travel Guard - Medical Evacuation Insurance MedEvac Plan

Hope this helps.

Rich Phillips


----------

